# Quads growing! Calves lacking!



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone's got some advice on putting mass on calves, I can grow really descent quads and hammys but my calves are so stubborn! I do quads and calves Wednesday and hammys calves on Saturdays mixing it up between heavy weight low reps on the calves and low weight high reps even up to 100 reps but they grow very minimal it's so frustrating, let me know if you've managed to grow big calves and how you go about it, cheers!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hit them 3-4 times a week. One day seated calve raises. Next day standing calf raises. Do 3pre exhaust warm up sets starting with 10lbs under working weight. Then 5 lbs under working weight. Then 1 at working weight. 1 second explosive. 4 sec negative. After each set do what's called dorsiflexion. This will help with the width of your calf. You'll have to google it or there might be a YouTube on it. It will be easier to watch then for me to explain. Do 50-75 reps of dorsiflexion until your chins are on fire. Then hit another set of calf raises and repeat. Oh and your sets will be 5x20. They will grow.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 3, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Hit them 3-4 times a week. One day seated calve raises. Next day standing calf raises. Do 3pre exhaust warm up sets starting with 10lbs under working weight. Then 5 lbs under working weight. Then 1 at working weight. 1 second explosive. 4 sec negative. After each set do what's called dorsiflexion. This will help with the width of your calf. You'll have to google it or there might be a YouTube on it. It will be easier to watch then for me to explain. Do 50-75 reps of dorsiflexion until your chins are on fire. Then hit another set of calf raises and repeat. Oh and your sets will be 5x20. They will grow.



Cheers man will give this a go, just googles dorsiflexion had never beard of it before was pretty interesting, maybe thats why i can't run for shit, always been a big swimmer. 
Ive tried something like this before and they have grown but just in the way i want them to. 
I might try for every second day as when i hit them hard I'm struggling to walk on them a bit the next day.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hit them more often and you won't have as much pain. Try it out and I hope it helps man! I guess I'm a lucky one with calf genetics. Never have had small calves even as a kid. I actually used to be self conscious of them and wouldn't even wear shorts when I was a kid lol I was/still am mildly retarded.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 3, 2014)

Ive always been too scared to hit bodyparts again when i still have doms in them, you reckon fight through it? 
I know good pain from bad pain o know if im damaging my body. 
Hahaha yeah man were the complete opposite care to trade calves??


----------



## yeti (Mar 3, 2014)

occluded calves mate, while supersetting dorsiflexion with calves


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 3, 2014)

yeti said:


> occluded calves mate, while supersetting dorsiflexion with calves



Ive seen the occluded calve workout before and for forearms never tried it though, ill habr to give it a shot.
Cheers bro


----------



## Joliver (Mar 3, 2014)

Surf, a couple of other methods that I have found strengthen and grow my calves:  Sled work, and weighted vest work. 

I do sled work--pulling and pushing.  I did 400 yards with 200lbs and my calves were on fire.  I vary the distance and weights.  I have done 1000yds with 100lbs before.  If I want a bit more upper body, I will push.  

The weighted vest will make a damn man out of you.  I have a 100lb vest.  I will wear it for a couple of hours or so once per month.  I have never worn it where I didn't feel like it completely destroyed me.  Stairs...damn it.  Standing up...shit.  Shitting....double shit.  Nothing is easy.  Especially looking cool....really challenging with a homemade canvas vest jammed full of plates. 

The calves are a difficult muscle to stimulate.  They flex every time you take a step.  Your volume must be extremely high and especially intense to stimulate growth.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 3, 2014)

joliver said:


> Surf, a couple of other methods that I have found strengthen and grow my calves:  Sled work, and weighted vest work.
> 
> I do sled work--pulling and pushing.  I did 400 yards with 200lbs and my calves were on fire.  I vary the distance and weights.  I have done 1000yds with 100lbs before.  If I want a bit more upper body, I will push.
> 
> ...



I like how your approaching this from a different angle man. 
Ive done a bot of training with some guys that are heavily into mma and did a bit of sled work with them and yeah it really does kill your calves! Its like trying to run up an extremely steep hill! 
Never tried a weight vest you've got me very interested in getting one mow though especially for my up coming winter in Canada haha


----------



## Joliver (Mar 3, 2014)

Surfliftsleep said:


> I like how your approaching this from a different angle man.
> Ive done a bot of training with some guys that are heavily into mma and did a bit of sled work with them and yeah it really does kill your calves! Its like trying to run up an extremely steep hill!
> Never tried a weight vest you've got me very interested in getting one mow though especially for my up coming winter in Canada haha



A weighted vest and a long walk will cost you some of your soul.  I promise you that.  Very effective.  I wear it around my house....I only have certain pieces of furniture I am allowed to sit on because I sag the bottom until it touches the floor.  I exploded through a barstool last year.  LOL.  It is harder than you can possibly imagine!


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 3, 2014)

joliver said:


> A weighted vest and a long walk will cost you some of your soul.  I promise you that.  Very effective.  I wear it around my house....I only have certain pieces of furniture I am allowed to sit on because I sag the bottom until it touches the floor.  I exploded through a barstool last year.  LOL.  It is harder than you can possibly imagine!



Haha that would of been gold to see!


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 3, 2014)

My calves are huge and not just for a girl. They are bigger than my biceps. Something like 14.5 inches. I jump rope.That's it.


----------



## 502 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hotmess said:


> My calves are huge and not just for a girl. They are bigger than my biceps. Something like 14.5 inches. I jump rope.That's it.



some people just have genetics for big legs, that's how i am. I used to skip leg day all the time and my quads and calves are still bigger than most. My girl tells me all the time my calves are huge, and i hardly ever do calf raises. I do squats, leg curls, and leg extensions, that's about it. My calves have been big since i was a teenager.


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 4, 2014)

502 said:


> some people just have genetics for big legs, that's how i am. I used to skip leg day all the time and my quads and calves are still bigger than most. My girl tells me all the time my calves are huge, and i hardly ever do calf raises. I do squats, leg curls, and leg extensions, that's about it. My calves have been big since i was a teenager.


 I definitely get these meaty things from my dad but they haven't always been like this. I boxed for 3 years and staying on my toes like that constantly really made a big difference. I would trade these things for a bigger butt lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 4, 2014)

My buddy did calf raises while standing at work every day for a few months and they got huge. No joke. He did 100s and 100s of reps day after day and i swear to you they're some of the biggest calfs I've seen on a guy that doesn't really workout.


----------



## amore169 (Mar 4, 2014)

On the seated calf raise machine do 20 reps rest 15 sec, them do 30 reps rest 15 sec, then do 40 reps rest 15 sec, then do 50 reps, that will give u a great burn, when it becomes really easy increase the reps, start with 30-40-50-60 reps. I got this workout from Ben Pakulski and I been doing it for a while and it's been giving me great results.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 4, 2014)

amore169 said:


> On the seated calf raise machine do 20 reps rest 15 sec, them do 30 reps rest 15 sec, then do 40 reps rest 15 sec, then do 50 reps, that will give u a great burn, when it becomes really easy increase the reps, start with 30-40-50-60 reps. I got this workout from Ben Pakulski and I been doing it for a while and it's been giving me great results.



Ive heard about ben pakulski before about calve workouts, i do something similar to this but will give your suggestion a go, cheers bro!


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 4, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> My buddy did calf raises while standing at work every day for a few months and they got huge. No joke. He did 100s and 100s of reps day after day and i swear to you they're some of the biggest calfs I've seen on a guy that doesn't really workout.



Never thought of doing that makes sense working out at work, work to me is just filling in time till i can hit the gym again anyway haha


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 4, 2014)

Hotmess said:


> I definitely get these meaty things from my dad but they haven't always been like this. I boxed for 3 years and staying on my toes like that constantly really made a big difference. I would trade these things for a bigger butt lol



Yeah I've been advised to skip rope for cardio to help with calve development so will definitely add this into my routine


----------

